# Netzteil piepst/pfeift



## Flixl (16. Oktober 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Imar (16. Oktober 2008)

Normalerweise piept das Mainboard, was das dauerhafte Piepen allerdings bedeutet musst im z.B. Handbuch nachschauen, meist irgendwelche einzelnen Teile defekt bzw. nicht richtig angeschlossen etc.


----------



## Flixl (16. Oktober 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Lari (16. Oktober 2008)

Wenn dein Netzteil piepen sollte, dann schau in die Anleitung, was dort als Fehlermeldung bei einem (mir noch nie untergekommenen) Piepen steht.
Normalerweise piept das MAinboard bei Fehlern, und nicht das Netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aixem (16. Oktober 2008)

Willkommen im *FALSCHEN* Forum gleich setzt ich noch meinen alten Mercedes hier zum Verkauf rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wýrm.. (16. Oktober 2008)

hast du dein piependes netzteil schonmal in nem andern pc getestet? falls es da auch piept, wirds wohl oder übel hin sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenns nicht piepen sollte, mal dein mainboard checken.


----------



## Xenrus (16. Oktober 2008)

Hi, ich habe meine Autoschlüssel verloren, weiss jmd wo ich sie hingelegt habe?


----------



## Flixl (16. Oktober 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Lari (16. Oktober 2008)

Eventuell Lüfter blockiert? Vielleicht pfeift der ja so.


----------



## risikofaktor (16. Oktober 2008)

Netzteil im Arsch/zu schwache Leistung.

PS: Was soll der Mercedes kosten?

PPS: Wem gehören die Autoschlüssel, die ich gestern in der Wohnung von mir und meiner Freundin gefunden habe?


----------



## Realtowel (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte mal vergessen die Grafikkarte an den Strom anzuschliessen. Das hat höllisch gepiept. Aber piependes Netzteil...


----------



## wýrm.. (16. Oktober 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> es gibt ja so einen ganz hohen ppiep/pfeifton von sich. ähnlich eines fernsehers



also in nem andern pc auch? wenn ja ist die schaltfrequenz wahrscheinlich hinüber...


----------



## Flixl (16. Oktober 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## risikofaktor (16. Oktober 2008)

Siehe oben!


----------



## wýrm.. (16. Oktober 2008)

*g* habs nur überfolgen ...  -_- hast bestimmt was falsch angesteckt, prozessor sitzt vll nicht 100%ig ,ram , graka ach ka  usw... check erstmal die sachen.


----------



## risikofaktor (16. Oktober 2008)

> prozessor sitzt vll nicht 100%ig



Aaarh,.... zitter. Bitte das nicht! :-) Nee im ernst, hab das Gefühl dein Netzteil bringts irgendwie nicht 100%


----------



## Flixl (16. Oktober 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Dentus (16. Oktober 2008)

Weil auch Technik irgendwann mal kaputt geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## risikofaktor (16. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich schon erwähnt dass das Netzteil im Arsch ist? :-)

Hmm ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, Computer eingeschalten, gewartet, gewartet und irgendwann lief er plötzlich. Bis dahin nur dieses hohe Pfeifen wo du beschreibst....


----------



## wýrm.. (16. Oktober 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> kann mir aber jemand erklären warum es gestern dann aufeinmal ohne probleme lief?? und am prozessor hab ich nichts gemacht da ich sogar den lüfter beim ummontieren draufgelassen habe.
> ich hab gestern meinen PC runtergefahren, mehrfachsteckdose ausgemacht und bin ins bett. heute nachher schule mach ich mehrfach stecker an und das drecks pfefen beginnt -.- PC geht net an demnach



vll sitzt er auch nicht gescheit aufn socket ^^ und es hat ihn dir nachm anschalten zerschossen *g* das dauert immer ein wenig ;( aber hoffen wirs nicht.


----------



## wýrm.. (16. Oktober 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt dass das Netzteil im Arsch ist? :-)
> 
> Hmm ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, Computer eingeschalten, gewartet, gewartet und irgendwann lief er plötzlich. Bis dahin nur dieses hohe Pfeifen wo du beschreibst....



würde ja zu meiner ersten theorie passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## risikofaktor (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab nur das Gefühl er wills nich glauben :-) 

Und heutzutage ist es nur mit professioneller Unfähigkeit gepaart mit unglaublicher Dummheit möglich einen Prozessor falsch einzubauen... und selbst dann piepst das Mainboard und nicht das Netzteil :-)


----------



## rd_billabong (16. Oktober 2008)

Jo mein neues Netzteil pfeift auch! Liegt wohl an einem defekten Kondensator oder so! Also ich würds zurückgeben


----------



## Flixl (16. Oktober 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## wýrm.. (16. Oktober 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> doch doch ich ging selbst davon aus das es am arsch is und denk es immernoch. nur konnte mir bisher noch keiner erklären warum es gestern aufeinmal ging und heute dann wieder nciht (Pfeifen->Läuft->pfeifen)



also ... ^^ ganz einfach . in deinem netzteil befindet sich eine spule die hmm schwingt und erzeugt dadurch einen ton. wenn dein netzteil im arsch ist, ist der ton hörbar .. ok?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok gebe zu nicht die beste erklärung, aber einfach zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (16. Oktober 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Ogil (16. Oktober 2008)

Was ist es denn fuer ein Netzteil? Ist das auch neu oder nur das Gehaeuse? Hast Du irgendwelche anderen Komponenten ersetzt? Ist es eher ein kratziges, quietschendes und ungesundes Pfeifen, so als wuerde im naechsten Moment ein Elko blobben? Oder eher so ein generierter Warn-/Pfeifton?


----------



## risikofaktor (16. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht schaffste es in einem von hunderten Versuchen diese "omninöse Spule" zum schwingen zu kriegen, aber trotzdem ist der Tatbestand "im Arsch" erfüllt...


----------



## Flixl (16. Oktober 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## wýrm.. (16. Oktober 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> schon klar aber WARUM hat es dann gestern nochmal funktioniert. ich hatte das problem gestern ja schonmal



ka? zum teil vertragen sich auch mainboard und nt nicht.  
aber jetzt ist es 17:00 uhr, feierabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schönen abend noch.


----------



## Xenrus (16. Oktober 2008)

das sind meine Autoschlüssel!!!!!


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2008)

_Wird warscheinlich nen NoName Netzteil sein , wird einfach nicht genug Leistung bringen.

Greif nächtest mal einfach zu BeQuiet oder Corsair (zb.)_


----------



## tyria (16. Oktober 2008)

normaler weise kommt ein piepton von einem kaputten arbeitsspeicher


----------



## the Dragonfist (16. Oktober 2008)

nicht böse sein aber der thread gehört hier nicht hin. sondern ins pc-Technik forum.

@te es kann sein wenn das netzteil piept das entweder ein kondensator oder eine spule im netzteil defekt ist, und da hilft nur nen neues netzteil oder selbst reparieren.


----------



## Flixl (16. Oktober 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## the Dragonfist (16. Oktober 2008)

es kann sein das eine kalte lötstelle schon länger da war und es jetzt zum vorschein gekommen ist. das ist auch sehr schwer zu sagen wenn man nicht reingucken kann.

es sind halt nur gedankenspiele von mir. es gibt nur wenige bauteile die piepen oder pfeifen können, und da es kein tv ist kann ich nen zeilentrafo mal ausschliessen. (und röhren tv´s sterben ja eh bald aus)


----------



## Flixl (16. Oktober 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Oktober 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> es gibt ja so einen ganz hohen ppiep/pfeifton von sich. ähnlich eines fernsehers


Also aus Erfahrung kann ich da nur sagen: *Sofort austauschen!*

Grund ist wenn ein NT anfängt zu pfeifen dann ist es meistens kurz davor abzurauchen. Je nachdem wie gut oder schlecht das NT ist, geht entweder nur dieses kaputt oder wenn es nicht ausreichend gesichert ist, kann das auch deinen ganzen PC in Mitleidenschaft ziehen. 
Das ist nur ein guter Rat von mir. *Schalte den PC erst wieder ein, wenn du ein neues NT hast.*


----------

